# Medical Card- Registering at Health Centre



## Gab12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi All, 

I live the Mijas Costa area on the Costa Del Sol. I am employed full time, I have my residencia and my social security number. 

Today I went to the local health centre to try and register. 

I was told I would need to take a ticket and wait, the current waiting time was 3 hours! I couldn't wait as I had an appointment at work. 

Does anyone know how I go about getting a medical card and/or registering at the health centre? Also what documentation do they require? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm presuming that you are working full-time, with a contract, in Spain. If not then this won't work and the process is different!


Usually, one goes to the INSS office with you 'residencia', work contract and any payslips etc. to register there. THEN you go to the health centre to actually get your health card (or it might arrive in the post).


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

If you have a digital signature for the Social Security website you can download and print your entitlement certificate, thus skipping the trip to their office. I just went direct to the local health centre with that, passport and NIE. Healthcard arrived in the post after two weeks, but you get a further certificate of entitlement for any treatment before it arrives. I'd recommend going to your health centre before 10am as there seems to be massive queue in ours after 11am.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you do need to go to the INSS first. You can make an appointment online (cita previa) so you don't have to wait. Seguridad Social:Oficinas de la Seguridad Social

Then your Tarjeta Sanitaria will be sent by post and you can take it to the local _centro de salud _ when you need to make an appointment to see a doctor.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

For either social security or health centre, key is to go first thing. Social security I think opens at 9 so go 8.30ish as there is often a queue outside. Health centre usually opens at 8am. I think I saw somewhere that you can phone for an appointment at Social Security, although I have never tried this. Always used to be a ticket system in Fuengirola office.

You can download a form for the Tarjeta Sanitaria 
Formulario de solicitud de la Tarjeta Sanitaria (pdf) on this page: Junta de Andalucía - Tarjeta sanitaria

I think you will need to go to Social Security first with your employment contract (and copies of that and all original and copies of ID (passport), NIE, empadron etc) to get accredited document (as Snikpoh explained) which shows you have the right to state healthcare. According to the link above, you will also need to take NIE and a certificate of the padron (empadronamiento from your Town Hall). All originals plus a photocopy of each. There might be more info on this forum on one of the Sticky posts at the top of the main page of the forum.

Anyway, I am not totally sure of all the documents you need for SS but if in doubt, bring everything and copy everything - this is the essential rule for navigating Spanish bureaucracy.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Just for info, I know this varies massively by region, but we're not on the padron (nor have residencia) and had no problems. NIE, passport and certificate of entitlement downloaded from or obtained from social security were all we needed. Had to register for the cards at the health centre though, not the social security office.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_Si_ said:


> Just for info, I know this varies massively by region, but we're not on the padron (nor have residencia) and had no problems. NIE, passport and certificate of entitlement downloaded from or obtained from social security were all we needed. Had to register for the cards at the health centre though, not the social security office.


On what grounds did you qualify for the cert. of entitlement?

I know that it's perfectly possible to qualify for healthcare without being a registered resident. I'm surprised about the padrón though. 

However if you live here, you really should do both  Well actually, the govt requires that you do


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

_Si_ said:


> Just for info, I know this varies massively by region, but we're not on the padron (nor have residencia) and had no problems. NIE, passport and certificate of entitlement downloaded from or obtained from social security were all we needed. Had to register for the cards at the health centre though, not the social security office.


Yes, and it keeps changing so it is confusing. However, I was posting the info from the Junta de Andalucia page (not sure where you are), where the OP is based, and it mentioned the empadronamiento too, I suppose to show that you are entitled to register in your particular area.

It says you can renew your card online if your details are already on the system, but if you are requesting it for the first time you have to do it in person. To apply for the card you do go to the health centre but you have to have the certificate of entitlement from social security first. I couldn't see a link to downloading the certificate of entitlement though.

This is the page, and there is telephone number at the bottom which the OP can call to check. 
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/temas/salud/servicios/tarjeta.html


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry accidentally repeated post.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

We work, so make social security contributions. Will do padron and residencia one day, but want to re-register the car so am waiting until then (have read various things about extra tax if you've been resident for while).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

_Si_ said:


> We work, so make social security contributions. Will do padron and residencia one day, but want to re-register the car so am waiting until then (have read various things about extra tax if you've been resident for while).


I don't think this is true.

Do you have a link to where you read it?


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I don't think this is true.
> 
> Do you have a link to where you read it?


Two references to it on this (quite short) thread, there are probably more: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1161586-car-costs.html

My car is 10+ years old, so perhaps doesn't apply. But I suspect it's 'theoretical value' remains higher in Spain than in the UK.


----------

